# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Ограничения по вывозу товаров из страны

## JAHolper

С сегодняшнего дня вводят ограничение по вывозу топлива за пределы страны. Вывозить без декларирования и уплаты таможенных сборов можно будет не чаще одного раза в пять дней. В общих чертах, за бензин надо будет заплатить разницу его стоимости в Беларуси и соседствующей стране.

Сообщается что принимаются меры и по ограничению на вывоз других социально значимых товаров.

При этом всё пытаются уместить в рамки договорённостей с другими странами, ссылаясь на временные проблемы в стране. Смешные. =)

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
Мне не смешно, какая - ни какая, а защита потребительского рынка.

----------


## JAHolper

Защита?  Больше похоже на беспорядочные инстинкты самосохранения. Говорят: "После драки кулаками не машут". Так вот, драка уже была, теперь разгребаем.

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
В избиркоме процентов можно добавить, а мозгов - чем добавишь?
Переругался с Россией - Евросоюз кредит дал.
Переругался С Евросоюзом - Россия бабок подогнала.
Видать договорились те меж собой, что невыгоден им такой лохотрон, перестали давать.
"Выкрутимся" - сказал учредитель лохотрона, остаётся пока надеятся.
Может, всё - таки, нефть из Казахстана окажется дешевше, чем из Венесуэлы.

----------


## vova230

Дебилы. Чем больше вывезут, тем больше валюты в страну придет. Чай не за тугрики продается, а за твердую валюту.

----------


## .29

> Дебилы. Чем больше вывезут, тем больше валюты в страну придет. Чай не за тугрики продается, а за твердую валюту.


Не такие они и дебилы.
Вывезут в любом случае... Или официально на экспорт (валюта в казну), или в багажнике/баке беленького фольксвагена какого-нибудь (валюта под матрас + на черный рынок). 
Экспортерам сказано обеспечить наличие товара на внутреннем рынке, при этом цены также ограничиваюся, поэтому они не могут извлечь всей выгоды от сложившегося положения.
Но поставлять товары только на внутренний рынок ради того, чтоб его все равно вывозило население, никто не захочет.

----------


## JAHolper

С завтрашнего дня (12 июня) при вывозе свинины и мяса птицы, сычужных сыров (норма вывоза - 2 кг), табачных изделий белорусского производства (2 пачки), сахара, муки, масла животного (1 кг), мясных и молочных консервов (5 банок) необходимо оплачивать специальные сборы, которые зачисляются в республиканский бюджет. Сумма оплаты составляет двукратную среднюю стоимость перечисленных товаров. Оплачивать необходимо будет до вывоза, а на границе будут лишь контролировать наличие оплаты. Либо на границе, при наличии там отделений банков.

В перечень товаров, временно запрещенных к вывозу физическими лицами, вошли газовые плиты (белорусско-российское совместное предприятие "Брестгазоаппарат"), бытовые холодильники и морозильники производства ЗАО "Атлант", цемент (ОАО "Красносельск стройматериалы", РУП "Белорусский цементный завод", РУП "Кричевцементношифер"), синтетические моющие средства (ОАО "Бархим"), крупа (в ассортименте) и любые макаронные изделия.

Эти ограничения не распространяются на границу Беларуси с Россией и Казахстаном.

----------


## Mouse

чем дальше в лес тем ...
Давайте откроем наш форумский тотализатор - какой заскок следующий. Может карточки введут на прогулку. Уже тунеядцев и тех кто в очереди стоит - задерживать надо...

----------


## JAHolper

А разборки продолжаются. Люди отказываются платить за топливо в их баках, заявляя что не заправлялись в Беларуси. Накануне у границы с Польшей были стычки бастующего народа (около 40 машин) и приехавшего на место ОМОНа.
Видео с ютуба:

----------


## Marusja

я конечно не знаю что твориться на границе с Польшей, но вот вчера приехала из России, и скажу вам туда вывозят все огромными количествами (водку ящиками, сигареты коробками и топливо не по 200 литров и намного больше) и никто никого не останавливает и не проверяет, туда мы ехали на доверху забитом минивене всем подрят и в нашу сторону даже никто не посмотрел, не говоря о том что бы оставновить и проверить хотя бы страховку (мы ж типа союз), а когда ехали обратно (в 7 утра) вообще не увидели на границе ни одного работника таможни, все просто спали видимо. так что с одной стороны границы вроде прверяют и защищают протребрынок, а с другой стороны границы в 10 раз боьше вывозят

----------


## vova230

Просто Беларусь потихому сдают России. Скоро объявят о вхождении в состав отдельными областями.

----------

